# Huge Puppy



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

we just got our first Havanese on Saturday (now 13 weeks old) and we live in Northern Virginia!
We already love him a bunch and he is great so far, but BIG.
He has this week his first vet appointment, and I'll see what he says about his weight. He was born May 25th and on July 25th he weighted 5.6lbs!
His mom is 10lbs and his dad 20lbs, the breeder said we should expect 13-15lbs.

Had some a puppy with a similar weight at 8-9 weeks? How big can I expect him to get?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Welcome!:welcome: That IS a big pup. Ours is also huge and is 16 lbs at 5 months. I'm guessing 13-17 pounds for a wide range because it's kind of unpredictable on height and weight. Remember we want pictures, please!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brooklyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> we just got our first Havanese on Saturday (now 13 weeks old) and we live in Northern Virginia!
> We already love him a bunch and he is great so far, but BIG.
> ...


There's really no way of knowing. Unless the sire was over weight, he is likely above standard in size. The bitch is sort of "normal" Havanese size... not terribly big or terribly small. Being that size at 8 weeks, he's unlikely to be smaller than his mom, but he could be anything up or bigger than his dad.

It really doesn't matter, though, unless you planned to show him in the breed ring. It's just more to love! My Kodi comes from two absolutely middle of the standard dogs, and he is slightly over standard at 11 3/4" and 16.5 lbs. I knew he'd be big when I bought him, but I was looking for a performance dog, and he was everything I wanted for that!!! His breeder didn't expect him to get as big as he did... he's the biggest dog they've ever bred.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

She did free-feed them! I feed him now a little less than a cup Puppy chow a day (1/3cup morning, 1/3 cup at night, 1/8 cup at noon and 1/8 cup at 4pm. His food is always gone in a minute, so I'm wondering how much he ate there.

I'm courious what his weight right now (vet appointment at 9am on friday) is because he seems heavy and I have to carry him in the elevator and hold him till we are out (he is TERRIFIED of elevators and stairs) and my back is pretty messed up.

I tried online calculators and they said he is gonna be 14-15lbs.

I also found a picture from our way home, he traveled happily in the laundry basket!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Brooklyn,
:welcome: My puppy is big too. You never know what size they might be. Mikey's mom is 14.2 lbs, his dad is 11.5 lbs and Mikey is 7 1/2 months old and is 19 lbs and he's not fat. He's just big. It's strange because the breeder said his grandparents were on the small size - at least she was told that. So far Mikey is the biggest puppy she's had. Who knew???? but I love him, he's amazing and healthy and smart so who cares? I'm not going to show him just love him.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I love that picture of him. And I love a beefy puppy just like I love a beefy baby!  Good luck - he looks very sweet and handsome.


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

What a cutie. I'll look forward to seeing how much he weighs on Friday. Xx


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

how old is he in that picture?? He looks very mature to me for some reason...?
who is your breeder??


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

That is him at 13-14 weeks (last Saturday) he was born May 25th he looks VERY mature and his fur seems pretty long for his age, I'd guess at least 3 inch. I'm wondering if he just matures very fast and that would explain his size. We had to move our vet appointment to tomorrow morning, I'm curious what he says! Our breeder is in Fredericksburg, she has barely litters and doesn't have a website as far as I know. She seemed very knowledgeable and trustworthy though, she did not seem like a backyard breeder.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Now I'm curious! Let us know what he weighs.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

So we went to the vet on Saturday and he was 9.2 lbs! And was actually a little underweight (I fed him 1 cup a day, now 1 1/2 cups)!

He is growing like crazy!


----------

